# Dealing with Mild Cat Allergies, Last Options?



## chiefhopper (Aug 19, 2016)

So I recently adopted a cat. Although my mom is allergic to cats, I’ve never shown any signs of it, and never showed any symptoms around friend's cats, nor in the time spent at several different rescue shelters getting to know many different cats. I’ve never had a problem with general allergies either.

However around 24 hours after my new adopted cat came home, I started developing an allergic reaction- nose running, constant sneezing, eyes and throat itching, etc. So I did some research, bought a new vacuum with a HEPA filter, I vacuum every two days, bought and used Natures Miracle allergen wipes, cat spray, and air spray and used liberally.

Two weeks later, although my reactions have subsided and are no longer as severe, they’re still kind of annoying. I might be completely fine at home with the cat at night, and then at the office in the afternoon I’ll have a sneezing attack. Eyes itch like crazy when out, but then when I come home, I feel fine.

What other options do I have left? I really don’t want to have to give up my new friend but I also want to be healthy and feel good myself first and foremost. Anything else I should try? Might my reaction eventually subside? 

Also medication/allergy pills are not an option for me.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

This doesn't really sound like it will help you, but I found that keeping the cat out of my bedroom was helpful. I put a screen door up, in addition to the bedroom door. 

I don't know where you are, but here it is getting into *prime* ragweed allergy season. Since you seem to have more trouble at the office in the afternoon, it almost sounds like that problem lies elsewhere than the cat. Maybe something hideously irritating is in full bloom near where you work?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

It sounds like the cause of your allergy is from an outside source (pollen/ragweed/mold/other?) rather than pet dander, which you seem to have much better control of at home. You didn't specify if your office is part of your home or not, but it sounds like it's away from your house? 

You could go to an allergy specialist to find out what you are specifically sensitive and mildly sensitive to as well. That way, you can pinpoint what allergen is the real trigger for you.

After finding what you're highly sensitive to, the specialist can recommend some antihistamines or corticosteroids (anti-inflammatories). There are some meds that come in OTC nasal sprays like Flonase, for example, that can alleviate your symptoms if you don't like taking oral medication, but it'll be best to know what the main culprits are first, of course.


----------



## demoiselle (Jul 10, 2016)

My husband and I are having allergy problems since bringing our foster kitty home about four weeks ago. Him worse than me. He is not reacting from holding kitty or petting him, but gets very congested overnight and is very tired. 

I'm changing the sheets every four or five days, wiping kitty down with wet wipes or wet microfiber cloths, and spraying the carpets every few days with Nature's Miracle Allergen Blocker. It's very frustrating, especially considering that hubby has lived with other cats (my mother's) for weeks at a time without a problem.

Allerpet is supposed to help quite a lot, and we wanted to use that, but their formula has whole leaf aloe in it, which my husband is VERY allergic to. Company was contacted and plans to change to human-grade aloe for the fall batch, but that's months away.

Check your local ragweed and pollen count via the Allergy map: https://www.pollen.com/. Our region has been bouncing back and forth between 7.5 and 9.5 (very high) for weeks. Allergies are cumulative, so it may be that you are suffering more right now than you normally would and you can wait it out.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Not for everyone, but I use a good air purifier at night but you do have to close off the bedroom or at least as much as possible. Night is the worse for airborne allergies as the spores are released from plants at night. So it could be airborne allergies if you keep your windows open at night. Either way, I find the air purifier has a nice hum and keeps me from getting congested.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm allergic and one cat was just a mild nuisance. Two cats was a a pain but nothing unbearable. Third cat brought serious sneezing, sniffling, snotting, and itchy runny eyes. There are some basic things that help. All surfaces they lay on (couches, bed, chairs, etc) all have a colorful blanket/sheet thrown over it that's easy to wash. I change them twice a week and watch the 'dirty' ones IMMEDIATELY. They can't sit in the laundry basket, they'll bother my allergies. They have to be washed and tucked away where the cats don't think they are just another bed to lay on. There is even one over my comforter since they lay there during the day. 

I vacuum twice a week religiously. Wednesdays and Saturdays without fail. If my allergies kick up in between, I vacuum a third time (this happens during shedding seasons fairly often). 

I brush them once a week (on the bed, just before I change the blanket) then wipe them down with a damp cloth. I wipe them down a few times a week, the brushing is just done once a week. 

The only cat allowed in the bedroom at night is MOwMOw and that is grudgingly. If he wasn't so desperate to sleep WITH me, he'd be locked out as well. I have an air purifier in the bedroom. When I get home from work I put it on and shut the door. It stays on and the door shut until the next morning when I wake up. Book and Neelix KNOW they aren't allowed in the bedroom once the door has been shut. They don't even ask anymore. 

After all that, honestly it doesn't sound like your allergic to your cats but something else. You're fine at home but at work in the afternoon your have a reaction and when you're out.... that doesn't sound like the problem is your cats. 

I take zyrtec, so all the above plus the zyrtec keep me JUST fine most of the year. Tree Pollen is a huge issue so during early spring there is just no escaping the misery...... aside from moving to a brown barren place and that's not happening.


----------



## CatLover74 (Oct 5, 2014)

Have you looked into ADS or ADMS carpet spray?

I second the notion that the away-from-home attacks could be coming from ragweed or other allergens, we're hitting that season right now. I signed up to get alerts from pollen.com, though just visiting and looking at the main page shows a general map of what's hitting where.

Was the building construction recent? Some drywall is known to cause allergies...


----------



## RatAtaT2693 (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm with everyone else on this one. I doubt it's the cat - unless your office is directly attached to the rest of your house.

But try an air purifier that has a true HEPA filter. Helps me with my mass numbers of rats.


----------

